# Kitten discovers antbed



## Charlsie (Mar 18, 2007)

What you don't see in the photos is that after this little episode, she ran across the yard and jumped in my lap, causing me to throw her aside and do the Ants On My Pants dance (better than the Ants IN My Pants dance, I guess). At least she's cute...

"Hey, what are these things?"







"Ouch!"






"Fascinating..."


----------



## NavyJelly (Mar 18, 2007)

nice & interesting shots.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 18, 2007)

The Outch one is great!


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 18, 2007)

Leapin' Lederhosen, the "ouch" makes me want to jump.  Great pictures!


----------



## firemedic0135 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ouch makes me LOL.Very nice.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 19, 2007)

Yesterday night I showed these to my daughter and she really squealed with delight over the middle photo (and your telling us about the ants-on-pants-dance  ... she actually did a bit of her own interpretation of how she imagined that dance  ) ... it sure is the funniest of the bunch!!!


----------



## Charlsie (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, y'all. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos. She's quite an entertaining little thing. Never a dull moment, that's for sure.


----------



## cherrymoose (Mar 19, 2007)

*giggles* The second one is awesome. Take these out of snapshots & bloopers, they're great shots!


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 19, 2007)

The second is hilarious. I also like her intent, curious expression on the last one. Very cute.


----------



## loser101 (Mar 20, 2007)

damn that cat could jump hehe...


----------



## Olympus8MP (Mar 29, 2007)

Perfect timing on the ouch! picture :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie42 (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh that middle picture is just priceless lol.


----------



## [JR] (Apr 12, 2007)

Middle picture is awesome  Made me laugh out loud... poor cat lol


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2007)

What a fun thread! You can see the curiosity in the first shot (and you know what they say about what curiosity does to a cat....). And then that 'leaping lizards' moment - tooo funny!


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 12, 2007)

I LOVE the second one!!  I too laughed out loud.  They're all cute though... well done!

Our dog (who was a shelter dog for the majority of her puppyhood--we got her at about 8mos) did something similar when she discovered her first anthill.  My boyfriend had her outside and said she was very funny--watching intently (like pic 3), chasing them, pawing at them, and eventually sticking her nose in the thing and 'chuffing'.  The last action meant she got ants all over he whiskers... which she brought inside and in bed with me.  Yea.  I wasn't very happy... but the cuteness of it all... :sigh:


----------



## neon (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the second one "Ouch"

My cat does that alot even tho we don't let him outside at all. When he's scared of something he jumps in the air turning around and runs off to hid in some unknown spot.


----------

